# seminar sign up



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

ok guys time to sign up so we can get somewhat of an official head count.

field is at the intersection of etheridge mannor rd and centerville turnpike in chesapeake.

please do not respond to this post unless you are going to the seminar


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

*seminar*

i'll be there saturday...............mike


----------



## Russelpup (Jan 16, 2007)

*Seminar*

I will be there. Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I'll be there, fingers crossed that the wind and weather gets a little friendlier, but will be there regardless.

See ya Saturday


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

i'll be there... so we have to pay jsut for showing up??? what if you are not casting???
jsut to be a spectator???


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I'm there.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

rndhededflip said:


> i'll be there... so we have to pay jsut for showing up??? what if you are not casting???
> jsut to be a spectator???



Of coure it is up to Tommy to reply, but it is much more beneficial for you if you cast, no one can help you improve if they don't know how you are currently casting. Hands on is the way to go.

And no one needs to be embarassed if they are new to casting- we all were at one time.

If you want to improve this is a major opportunity to learn from one of the best in the business.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

I would prefer for the casters to participate. SC is right, hands on is the best way to learn. 

Tommy


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm im.


----------



## rndhededflip (Apr 19, 2006)

to tell you the truth.. i just wanted ot be in the presence of people that really know how ot cast... thats all..


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

come on guys we need at least 10 or 12 more. you won't regret attending this seminar. you need only bring what you cast with when fishing or what you field cast with if you are a distance caster. newcomers have no fear we all started with a donald duck rod and reel from walmart. i'll even let you use one of my rods. i will bring a few. 

frank


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Most likely I will be there. Unless sand sled shpping gets in the way.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

It looks good now and I hate to commit without being 100% sure because you had said in the beginning of the thread that you only wanted serious responses only but I'm close to that point. Oh yeah, put me down for the 'Donald Duck' beginners class.  

I've got some gear that I need to learn how to throw but it'll be nice to see the real stuff that is possessed by the Tackle-Hos out there.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Looks like we still need a couple more people. 

Anyone?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Guys,

We will go with who ever shows up. If the crowd is less than expected then it will just mean more time for individual attention.

I'm looking forward to the trip.

Tommy


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

are the objects to be cast provided?...do i just need 8oz weights...a little more info would really help...


----------



## GSH_456 (Sep 6, 2004)

What time are you guys starting?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Rattler,

We will be casting baseballs for the most part. I have a dozen baseball rigs and there should be some lacross balls rigged up as well. It allows you to get in the max number of casts and also lets me see better what the whole inswing/outswing/arc is doing.

Later in the day if the guys want to tie on some leads and have a go then that's what we'll do.

I will have a variety of rods available to test drive, as well as tournament sinkers and clips for those that don't have them.

Look forward to seeing you guys on Sat!! Start time is 10:00, I'll be at the field at 9-9:30.

Tommy


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I would bring some lead but Tommy stated he had some base balls rigged and someone else has another type of ball.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Wel it's 6;35, I set the clocks foward a day early so I might actually be there on time. Leaving at 7. See ya there. Darren


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

well i missed it...my mom took a spill on the deck and banged her leg up pretty good...she would rather i stay home, so home i stay...she'll be 74 in july...hope you had a good turn out...when is the next one...


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

rattler I hope everything is OK. I'm also sorry you missed it, but family is most important. Missed you there.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

thanks for your concern...i think it scared her more than anything else...lots of blood...just scrapes tho...she was sore this morning...bet she doesn't miss BINGO tomorrow...


----------

